# Calor em Fevereiro / Março do ano 2000 (norte do país)



## Skizzo (13 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Alguém pode confirmar se durante algum período destes dois meses em 2000 houva alguma anomalia positiva significativa durante alguns dias no norte do país?


----------

